# Forever a flying nun



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

After his ears taking turns being floppy, they've officially gone back to their "flying nun" position. I still think he has a few more teeth to come in, but I'm starting to think they'll be this way forever


----------



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Apparently the pic didn't attach the first time. Oops! Here it is


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What a cutie!Samson's ears went up exactly two weeks after his last tooth came in.His were teepee style


----------



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Is it weird that I make him let me look? Haha I'm curious to know when the annoying puppy ones are gone and he gets big boy teeth. I think we just have some molars left. Hopefully his ears follow shortly after ?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

No you're not weird,I was always checking his mouth to see how things were coming along.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's good to desensitize him to having his teeth checked. Makes things easier down the line when the vet wants to have a look.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cute pic!


----------



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks! I swear he poses for pictures. I never really thought about the vet thing though, good point. Come to think of it, he's kind of getting better about the "land shark" phase, and I wonder if part of it has to do with the fact that now I'm the one bothering him instead of the other way around!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Cute flying nun pup you have there


----------



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks! This seems to be their favorite spot, except another went floppy again today. They just can't make up their mind!


----------

